
Ask HN: How to ship a Java web service app as a local desktop app? - protoss327
	I have a Java web service that I want to ship as a local desktop app. Ideally, the user would interact with the app by starting running the jar and opening localhost:$someport. But I want to provide the ease of use by providing the user with a single click and run app experience like an electron app and not have to ship a separate jar and a separate front-end app. So how can I ideally have:
1. Ideally a single executable app which when clicked, launches like a Chromium app<p>2. If the above is not possible, then what&#x27;s the suggested way to ship such an app?
======
brudgers
The starting point is accepting that running a Jar file has dependencies on
all platforms.

The simplest thing that might work is instructions for each platform. Windows,
Linux, and Mac will all have different requirements.

Yes, it is not one click. If the app is useful, some potential users will live
with a little complexity and become actual users. If the app isn't useful,
then efforts toward making it easy to install are wasted on _premature
optimization_.

Once there are repeatable and tested instructions for each platform, then
those each of the instructions form the outline of a platform specific shell
script.

